
Delta Lyft – Link Skymiles and Lyft - dpcx
http://www.deltalyft.com
======
tmh79
So if you spend $1000 dollars on lyft, you're ~1/30th of the way to a free
domestic flight. Seems like a better deal would be taking the cheaper of lyft
or uber, not chasing the miles. I think a more useful partnership would be
with the drivers, because they're usually racking up a lot more money & time
with these services than the consumers are, and it would be difficult to get
something useful out of this when you're getting a ~1% reward (miles valued
about 1c/point) without doing a lot of volume.

~~~
cft
$25,000 spent on Lyft gives you one domestic roundtrip. Assuming $10 per ride,
it's 2500 rides, or 10 years to earn a ticket if you take Lyft 250 days per
year.

~~~
tootie
If you're the kind of person who gets elite status on Delta, you're probably
traveling a lot and taking a lot of taxi rides. I only travel a few weeks a
year, but I can easily rack up a few hundred dollars of Lyft fares spending a
week away from home base.

~~~
malandrew
If you're racking up a lot of flying miles, you probably would want this
feature for Uber instead of Lyft since Uber operates in cities outside the US.

Only someone who only frequently flies delta only for domestic travel would
find utility of this from Lyft and event then Uber is comparable domestically.

~~~
jpatokal
SPG (Sheraton, Westin and friends) has had a similar partnership with Uber
since last year.

------
otoburb
Interesting. Wondering if this means earning only redeemable SkyMiles[1][2],
or actual Medallion Qualifying Miles (MQMs)- the ones that actually count
towards status on Delta's loyalty program. Since the distinction isn't called
out on the Delta Lyft site, either it's a scam, or we could perhaps cynically
assume the less valuable type of SkyMiles (redeemable, not MQM).

[1] [https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/skymiles/skymiles-
pr...](https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/skymiles/skymiles-program.html)

[2] quote from the Delta SkyMiles site: _" Redeemable miles differ from
Medallion® Qualification Miles (MQMs), which are based on distance flown and
help you qualify for Medallion status. Medallion status is earned through a
combination of the miles or segments you fly plus your annual spending on
Delta flights."_

~~~
chimeracoder
> Interesting. Wondering if this means earning only redeemable SkyMiles[1][2],
> or actual Medallion Qualifying Miles (MQMs) - the ones that actually count
> towards status on Delta's loyalty program.

I would bet absolutely anything that there is no way Delta's going to allow
people to earn MQMs off of Lyft, except _maybe_ a fixed number as a one-time
signup promotion (the way they do for the higher-fee AmEx cards). But even
that's unlikely.

The whole point of MQMs is that there's basically now way to earn them except
by butt-in-seats flying, measured as the crow flies. If you pay $195 or $495
for the two higher-end AmEx cards _and_ spend $25K/year, they throw in a tiny
number as a token gesture. But they introduced this system specifically as a
result of people complaining that it was too easy to get medallion status on
Delta without actually flying.

Beyond that, I'm not aware of any generally-available way to get MQMs on
Delta.

~~~
majormajor
You get a bump from flying more expensive fares for MQMs too, not just
straight distance, but not as much as you might like if you're paying 3-4x for
a fare...

~~~
chimeracoder
> You get a bump from flying more expensive fares for MQMs too, not just
> straight distance, but not as much as you might like if you're paying 3-4x
> for a fare...

Hm, maybe if you're flying first class/Delta One, but I'm pretty sure you
don't get any bump from any of the various fare classes that comprise Basic
Economy/Main Cabin/Comfort+, even though some are more expensive than others
for the same seat.

~~~
ubernostrum
You would be wrong about that. Full-fare refundable economy (fare class "Y")
carries a 1.5x multiplier on MQMs.

The full chart of MQM earning by fare class is available here:

[https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/skymiles/earn-
miles/...](https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/skymiles/earn-miles/earn-
miles-with-delta.html)

------
dawnerd
They announced this a while back and the signup flow is STILL broken for me.
Already have a Lyft account and they ask for a credit card on this signup. I'm
not giving them a credit card just to link to my SkyMiles. I use apple pay in
the app for a reason.

------
jpgvm
Unfortunately Skymiles are more like Skypesos. Damn near impossible to get
value out of them.

------
bxio
Looks like Delta is also linking up with Airbnb
[http://deltaairbnb.com](http://deltaairbnb.com)

Clever new way to attract customers and earn referral fees, but I think the
SkyMiles yield from these programs is too low to bother with.

------
MichaelGlass
... why don't these sites live on Lyft or Delta's domains? Feels icky typing
personal information into random domain names that have other brands embedded
in them.

------
cft
Is Uber linked to any mileage program?

~~~
txcwpalpha
Dunno about mileage programs, but if you use certain Amex cards to pay for
Ubers, you get double Amex MR points.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You also get $200/year towards Uber with a Platinum or Centurion Amex.

